# best mod



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

i dont know if anyone done this yet(tell me if it has) but what was the best mod that you have done to your Nissan


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Driver improvement.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Learning about my car


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I'm going with Adam, seat time and driver improvement have made my car faster than anything I could afford to do to it.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17247&highlight=Best+mod


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I remember that thread.
There was alot of hatin' there.


Seth


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

2000 engine.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Besides driver improvement, tires and wheels changed all aspects of the car's dynamics for the better.


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

barnoun said:


> *Besides driver improvement, tires and wheels changed all aspects of the car's dynamics for the better. *


 i agree, wheels and tires along with some lowering springs, it will make your car look soo sweet. next i would say headers


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

JWT ECU


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ill get the ecu when the turbo is installed. anyone running an s-afc? im curious to hear about experiences with those.


----------



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)

the best mod i have done is the one i didnt do. saved my money. im a college student. i need to save everything i can.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

BFinlay said:


> *the best mod i have done is the one i didnt do. saved my money. im a college student. i need to save everything i can. *


Definately true...it's something I finally realized a few months back. I see all these people with thousands put into show cars for example, when they could have saved that money and gotten something way faster/nicer/sportier and worth more if they ever decided to sell it. Well, guess they gotta learn somehow


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

sometimes, the faster/nicer/sportier car isnt the one that you WANT to fix up. sometimes you want to fix up the oddball. it means more in the end when you have something no one has seen before AND it performs like a raped ape. id rather have my underdog alty with no payment than a z with a big one. especially when that z has to stay behind me till 120 cuz he lacks the power to pass me. its all in what you envision your dream to be and how much you want to put into it.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

my gunmetal SE-R rims!


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

the 6000 i spent on my stereo i could have spent it on my engine but i do have first and sec. place tropheys from the USACI and been in car audio mag


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> *sometimes, the faster/nicer/sportier car isnt the one that you WANT to fix up. sometimes you want to fix up the oddball...its all in what you envision your dream to be and how much you want to put into it. *


True. At the same time though, at least from a financial point of view, it makes sense to not spend loads of money on a car unless you're 100% sure you're not going to sell it down the road...or if you are going to sell it, that you can take it back to stock to get a little something more of the money you put into it. It has to do with the concept of the "haves and have nots." Don't want to go into it here though...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

all good points. but there is always the enthusiast group and the wannabes in that group as well that lack vision and will snatch a heavily modded vehicle up in a second cuz they dont know how to do their own car and really dont want to. all in all, price vs pride vs sense can only be determined by the guy doing it... you know?


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

yea i hate it when ppl buy cars from ppl that has spent the money and time to put the mods in and say that they did it all themselves


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

its the easiest way out... i love knowing that i bought my car COMPLETLY stock and went from there. i also have a badass truck that was completely stock too, now its about 14 inches higher and about 250 horses stronger. now that i think of it, both of my vehicles with the money spent on them, i could have paid off a WRX by now... lol. oh well.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> *...but there is always the enthusiast group and the wannabes in that group as well that lack vision and will snatch a heavily modded vehicle up in a second cuz they dont know how to do their own car and really dont want to. all in all, price vs pride vs sense can only be determined by the guy doing it...*


I agree


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Driver experience!


----------

